# Sugar Gliders or pygmy mongoose?!



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, I desperatley need s cute small and furry! Does anybody breed, or know someone who breeds the above named? Prices please! Or any info would be good too.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Can't help you out with breeder details i'm afraid...

but be aware that anyhting other than a hand reared mongoose will be anything but cute in attitude.

They are, to put it bluntly, vicious, biting little sh1tbags. Lovely to look at but not really a cuddly mammal unless you get hand reared youngsters.

One of the shows in Hamm or houten will probably be your best bet for some, also bear in mind tha hand reared dwarf mongeese are not cheap 

Mason


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> They are, to put it bluntly, vicious, biting little sh1tbags. Lovely to look at but not really a cuddly mammal unless you get hand reared youngsters.


That's a bit harsh :rotfl:

I find that referring to them as satan in a fur coat is a little easier on the ears.

In all honesty though i think that's just part of the fun of owning them.
The bigger ones need some manners but little ones are just peachy as they are.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> That's a bit harsh :rotfl:
> 
> I find that referring to them as satan in a fur coat is a little easier on the ears.
> 
> ...


 
Harsh but true...

Just wanted to make sure the OP knew that in all likleyhood they will end up with "look but don't touch" Mammals.

Or at least "look but don't touch unless you're wearing welding gloves and enjoy holding something that is doing anything and everything it can to hurt you and then bugger off."

they are great things, but probably not for someone who wants something that can be handled in the same way a tame ferret (or similar) can be handled. suitable for some people, but not others. All depends what you want as an "end result".

Mongeese, interesting and great to keep, not so great at cuddles. Unless you like having something try and eat your face/hands/arms (etc) If I want to get bitten, I'd play with some of our display species of snake, at least those buggers let go and have the decency just to draw blood, they never rip a chunk out and then eat it while you watch.

It's all down to what boxes the OP wants his exotic mammal to tick.


Mason


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> One of the shows in Hamm or houten will probably be your best bet for some, also bear in mind tha hand reared dwarf mongeese are not cheap


And need quarantining... dont go bringing any back in the car from Hamm/Houten please.

For sugar glider breeders get in touch with Marie (glidergirl), Lou (Loulou) or Ray (Fixx)


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Lou has been in touch with me!:2thumb: There's a pet shop near me with a breeding pair of pygmy mongeese - they are taking orders and are going to fully hand rear them before selling on. (Bout 600 if i remember correctly!) They also have a breeding trio of skunks but are selling the darker chocolate female coz he thinks its not ready for breeding. So i suppose they'll be taking orders for baby skunks soon. They did have two lesser hedgehog tenrecs but they were stolen just recently also they have some baby sugar gliders! Nice little shop actually!
The guy is in touch with loads of zoos around the world and so can get anything you liked within reason. He has at present some baby green anacondas a fairly large female yellow one. Some cuviers caiman (Bout 600 each) Nice bloke too


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Mujician said:


> They also have a breeding trio of skunks but are selling the darker chocolate female coz he thinks its not ready for breeding.


You spoke with Stuart I presume? Interesting.. thats not the reason he told me he was selling the female skunk! He may have decided this at a later date though, he's right really, she isnt desperately big. I was looking at purchasing her actually.

I know of 3 people with breeding pairs of dawrf mongoose, so they should be easier to get hold of in the coming years. Skunks are already reasonably easy to come by, though not really at this time of year.

Glad Lou got in touch with you too


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Okay, I desperatley need s cute small and furry! Does anybody breed, or know someone who breeds the above named? Prices please! Or any info would be good too.


How about a ferret instead? I’m not sure if you’ve owned them before. They are much cheaper and easier to look after. They’re really inquisitive and comical. I know they’re quite common and not really exotic. But with the right training are incredibly cute and cuddly not to mention quite intelligent. :smile: They also come in a number of different sizes. Some albinos are really small. I don’t think you would regret having one and you can’t really go wrong with a ferret.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

ferrets rock


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I personally don't think hand rearing is ethical unless there is a good reason such as mum killing/attacking the young or herself dying. Dwarf mongoose are great, but yeah, they have attitude, and you need to be prepared for NOT having a tame, cuddlable pet. We have a hand reared meerkat (not by us I hasten to add!) and although he is soppy tame with my other half he's savage with others. Not the same animal I know ... but close. If you're interested in suggies have a look at my sig ... :whistling2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> You spoke with Stuart I presume? Interesting.. thats not the reason he told me he was selling the female skunk! He may have decided this at a later date though, he's right really, she isnt desperately big. *I was looking at purchasing her actually.*
> 
> I know of 3 people with breeding pairs of dawrf mongoose, so they should be easier to get hold of in the coming years. Skunks are already reasonably easy to come by, though not really at this time of year.
> 
> Glad Lou got in touch with you too


Looking? Just do it girl :thumb:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok then Ray, I shall send the firing squad your way when I bring her home :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Ok then Ray, I shall send the firing squad your way when I bring her home :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No problems :2thumb:


----------

